# Selling my tivo's - Question



## thalador (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey all,

I am looking to sell all of my Tivo's. I currently have a Bolt+ 3TB with lifetime, a Roamio+ with lifetime and a Premier without any service.

Question is this - Based on those who have sold should I sell as a bundle or separately?

Thanks!

Edited - I have a 3TB Bolt


----------



## m_jonis (Jan 3, 2002)

I'd sell the Tivo units separately, IMO.
Although possibly you might have to bundle the Premier with the Roamio+, as not sure if it's going to go for much on eBay without lifetime.

Oh, and I'd be interested in your Bolt+ w/Lifetime (feel free to PM me).


----------



## Aaron Malloy (Oct 30, 2019)

Separately for sure. You'll get more money for those lifetime units.


----------

